# What do you have ready to drink, and what's on deck for upcoming brew days?



## stevenp (Nov 19, 2007)

Let's talk beer! What are you guys and girls stocking away for the winter season?

On tap, I have IPA, Brown Mild and American Pale.

Hurricane Porter is fermenting away (brewed it last Saturday during the hurricane that came up the east coast, hence the name).

Two more kegs of American Pale ready for tapping, along with two more kegs of IPA, and another keg of Brown Mild.

Next up is a stout, and maybe a nice crisp lager.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Nov 19, 2007)

No beer fermenting, but do have some pumpkin wine that should be done in time for the holidays.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got about some porter on hand and just opened the first bottles of a German altbier this weekend. Next on my list is an American Amber.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

I have quite a collection going on... I keep it at the liquor store around the corner...


----------



## payson (Nov 19, 2007)

On tap: Imperial IPA, Pumpkin Porter, Coffee Sweet Stout, American Barley Wine.

Fermenting: American Barley Wine, Amber, Flanders Red and a Mead.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 19, 2007)

I sorta wish I had that kind of collection available. The nearest liquor store that has any kind of selection is 40 miles away. That's what got me started on brewing my own.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually, my wife bought me a starter kit, which I have yet to fire up. Me thinks it's time...


----------



## stevenp (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice... barley wine! Never brewed one myself. Never done a mead either, but I'm thinking about trying it this winter.


----------



## payson (Nov 19, 2007)

Both are awesome winter beverages. Actually, I like them year round!


----------



## doozer (Nov 19, 2007)

As soon as I can get my hands on the rest of the gear I need, I'll be starting a Belgian abbey-style and possibly an IPA. The latter will depend on the availability of the hops I want.

If all else fails, I'll take a trip to the nearest Trader Joe's and stock up on Chimay.


----------



## grilldad (Nov 26, 2013)

I got 2 IPA's...SG 1.080 and a 1.062. and 2 ciders SG on those is a 1.068 one with ale yeast and the other with wine yeast.













20131124_125227.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 7, 2013)

I have Brown Ale conditioning in 6L "pigs", a Christmas Wit in the Secondary, and plan to brew a Brown Ale to get the Primary occupied tomorrow.  Here's the Christmas Wit:













010.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## bdawg (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a good old American pale ready to bottle if I could only get some time to actually bottle it.


----------



## grilldad (Dec 9, 2013)

Get a keg system!  For the time saved it's worth every penny!!!! And you can carbonate in 3 days or less. Cheers.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 9, 2013)

4 1/2 gallons of blueberry wine in primary, 1 gal of mango/peach wine in secondary and a few bottles of apple cider waiting for Christmas..













securedownload13.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a Fireside Ale tapped, Brown Ale conditioning, a Rosalare Red in the secondary, and a Irish Red in the primary.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivekd (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, let's see...Irish Red and Blue Moon clone on tap, an RIS, Porter, WH Honey Ale and American Hefe bottled. A light Cream Ale fermenting and several Meads at vaious stages. Oh, and I just started a Rice Wine on Friday.

My favorite right now...a nice Irish Red.













Irish Red Ale.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## hb99 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have an assortment of 6-7 brews kegged and sitting in the keezer.  I currently have 2wo Pale Ales on tap in the kegerator. I have 1 batch ready for dry hopping, 1 ready to keg and another past ready for the secondary.  Each one is made with different combinations of hops.

I'll get to them sooner or later, but I have a pork butt and a splatchcocked chicken to smoke tomorrow...


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 25, 2014)

I just get mine at the store


----------



## 58limited (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a couple of winter beers left on tap and the spring beers are ready. Here is what is on tap: Irish Stout, Oatmeal Stout, Belgian Saison, Belgian Wit, and an American Wheat with Rye. A Marzen is kegged and ready (I know, its April but I didn't decide to make the Marzen until mid-March) and a Boston Lager is in the tertiary bucket. Have to decide what to brew next. I also have 7 meads and a maple port aging in buckets.


----------



## hernando (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a few beers in the pipeline. I have an American Dark Ale, "Orko". I brewed a clone of Toast but messed up the hops additions and the toasting of the grains (toasted other grains that weren't supposed to be toasted) so I named it Burnt Toast and it is uber hoppy/bitter since I didn't follow all my instructions properly. I have a West Coast Double Red Ale, Smoked Imperial stout, Belgian Caramel Quad and a dry cider. I have my first steam beer fermenting and this will be the first beer I keg too.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2014)

About a gallon of pineapple, 1/2 gal of Tia Maria, 1/2 gal Irish Cream, 1/2 gal cinnamon apple, 1/2 gal peach, 1 qt. nectarine, 1 qt. limoncello, 1/2 gal pear, 1 gal plum, 1 qt. kumquat, and some assorted pints for tasting!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 9, 2014






and a full cabinet, with Strawberry, Peach, Pineapple, Pear.... and more quarts of plum, etc....













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 9, 2014






With the exception of the Tia Maria, some plum, apple and pineapple it should be mostly separated and smoothed by now. LOL

Had to make some more Tia Maria and Bailey's last month someone started drinking Tia/baileys/rum drinks and had to make more!

Yep, looks like I may have to buy some for the 4th, there should be more fruit some to start smoothing.


----------

